# Kingston Brass faucets



## plumbman (Feb 27, 2013)

I am considering purchasing Kingston Brass faucets for a remodel job, specifically 2 and 3 handle tub/shower faucets. Anyone out there have
knowledge about the quality and reliability of this brand? I'm considering
this brand because it is one of the few that has these type of faucet in
nickel finish. Or any other brand you might recommend?


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I prefer Glacier Bay or Tuscuny, they have a nickle finish


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I like aqua source myself.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Peguseus from Home Depot gets 5 stars


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

KCplumber said:


> I prefer Glacier Bay or Tuscuny, they have a nickle finish


I'm calling Bulsh on this. No way you really like Glacier Bay.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

How about pro plus, phoenix, or utopia ? Quality stuff there.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

johntheplumber said:


> I'm calling Bulsh on this. No way you really like Glacier Bay.


 
:laughing: I'm thinking you be right, same goes for Pegaseus - total crap


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Or empire brass.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

ProFlo for sure


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

All but the aqua source I listed are mobile home faucets. Plastic bodies will never rust.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

dclarke said:


> All but the aqua source I listed are mobile home faucets. Plastic bodies will never rust.


Aqua source are super durable as well. I use those for all my commercial clients because of their excellent durability and their stylish looks.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

Those are all nice but you're over-paying for all the overhead of the brick and mortar box stores. I'd go on Amazon. They have stuff way cheaper with the same rust proofing and your not paying for brand names like Glacier Bay. Although they do make a nice toilet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

KCplumber said:


> :laughing: I'm thinking you be right, same goes for Pegaseus - total crap


Lol, I get calls from all over the country, angry ppl trying get parts for their crap faucets, at first I don't realize and I am apologizing like crazy, then they say they are on the other side of the country, I catch on and say I am not the manufacture and I don't use those parts, man I got to change my company name


----------

